# miss-Hap



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

URL=http://s107.photobucket.com/user/jclark2191/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150124_000116_zpsf29nwjob.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Yes, this is the same fish. I believe it to be some type of Hap, but am having real trouble pinpointing an exact species.

Any ideas?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The mouth looks weird and like there is something wrong, but maybe the camera just caught it doing that.

What is it exactly? Aulonocara hybrid is the best I can guess. No way this is exact Hap species.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The shape of it's head/mouth reminds me of something like Otopharynx heterodon (http://www.davesfish.com/images/Otopharynx sp Heterodon Longnose Lundo Island.jpg), but it's missing the signature spots of Otopharynx types. Maybe it's Aulonocara X Otopharynx something or other? Although it's a rare/unusual fish, this one also sort of resembles the female shown in this profile for Aulonocara rostratum (long-nosed peacock) - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=654.

I agree with noki, though, that it's most likely some type of hybrid. Looks to be female, but if it happens to turn out male and shows some color, you should post more photos.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

agreed, Aulonocara hybrid female


----------



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

Doesn't make much difference now. She didn't make it through the weekend.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear


----------



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

It happens sometimes. She was acting weird since her first moments in the new home. Nothing I did, she just couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Did she ever eat?


----------



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

Not once. Spent every minute patrolling the top tlof the tank. Never was chased, never was harassed. Died in 3 days.
The borlyei I got the same day has been thriving, along with all other 11 fish. She just didn't have it in her.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

May have had bloat. They tend to have labored breathing (maybe why the mouth looks funny) with the bloated belly.


----------

